# Latest Butt Wrap



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

2 coats of CP, almost ready for finish; I still see a couple threads I need to move around.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*beautiful*

awesome wrap .....


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Sweet!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

damn that is nice.


----------



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

Thanks Guys!


----------

